# Lots of ickle meeces!



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

First I had a broken black tan litter:










They are mostly gone, but there may be a female or two to go at some point when I decide who's breeding.

Have also had a BluexBlue Burmese litter, last weekend:










Who are all now hairy!! (and satin woohoo!) Boys to the left, ladies to the right.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

All gorgeous kallan. x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good! Congrats!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Your second litter is sooo pretty :love1


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

OOOO I love those blue babies! WANT! :love1


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Bridgette Rena said:


> OOOO I love those blue babies! WANT! :love1


Me Tooooooo :!: :!:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The little blues and their pale siblings are gorgeous :love1 The 2 little black broken tans at the end look like my mice Mustard and Custard (although significantly slimmer than Custard :lol


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful babes- Congrats!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

ohhhhhh blues  and you live somewhat close to me hehehe


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

OH i love them.....and soooooooooo not fair you live so far away...by the time they got to me they would have become grandparents :lol: :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

oooooo gorgeous!! save me a blue burmese lady??


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------

